#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-16
<durrell> I really want to know what kind of drugs the Ubuntu devs were smoking when they designed Unity
<holstein> lol
<holstein> its coming along i think
<holstein> when more customization is available
<durrell> Some aspects of it are decent, others are completely..non-intuitive
<holstein> that will help
<holstein> well, to be honest
<holstein> i dont think its ever going to work for me
<durrell> I did manage to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 without completely destroying my install, so that's good
<holstein> but, its great whats happened in such a short time
<durrell> Yeah, well unfortunately GNOME3 looks similar
<holstein> i have only test installs of 10.10 and 11.04
<durrell> Everything other than my desktop is staying on 10.04 until the next LTS release
<holstein> yeah
<durrell> Is there any way to customize Unity? I can barely find the menus.
<holstein> i think ill be using xfce then
<holstein> durrell: it will come
<holstein> customization
<holstein> they just wanted to get it out
<holstein> and not be broken
<durrell> Gotcha
<durrell> Ok, I'm going to switch to Ubuntu Classic then before I rage lol..brb
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-17
<Nivex> my barometer on UI changes is when my Dad tests them. He does not care for Unity at all.
<Nivex> my netbook and laptop are still on LTS due to a power consumption regression in later versions
<Nivex> my media PC and desktop have been upgraded.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-18
 * _marx_ still getting weird lockups
<_marx_> been searching lp nothing seems appropriate
<_marx_> nothing being written to logs until i restart x
<_marx_> and can't reliably replicate
<_marx_> likely it's the cast off monitor i'm using
<_marx_> beam.smp
<_marx_> debian unstable here i come?
<_marx_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-13428777
<_marx_> good
<_marx_> date
<_marx_> freakin ridiculous, away for an hour x lockup
<_marx_> now on lxde
<_marx_> also crazy that my heat is running
<_marx_> possible replication; have terminal open ssh -X w/remote x app running
<_marx_> that seems to assure a lockup
<_marx_> mhall119: http://sudomakecoffee.com/
<mhall119> _marx_: what is that?
<akgraner> holstein, will you be in Asheville on Friday?
<holstein> akgraner: yup
<holstein> i have a computer job at 6ish
<akgraner> awesome - I'll be at VA most of the day
<holstein> then im loose :)
<holstein> and off for the nite
<holstein> akgraner: im off in the daytime too
<akgraner> think you could meet me over there at some point to hand off come CD's to you?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> is that where the old VA is?
<holstein> was*
<holstein> on tunnel road?
<holstein> eh, ill sort it out
<holstein> ill google it :)
<holstein> just let me know when and where there, and i'll find you :)
 * holstein running out to rehersal
<holstein> bbl...
<bac> hi akgraner
<_marx_> mhall119: re your FB coffee post
<_marx_> he needs to come up w/some better names
<_marx_> hum, lxde is displaying a pixelated bg
<_marx_> akgraner: hope they take good care of you at the VA
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-22
<BugeyeD> Paul Tagliamonte (paultag) has declined the invitation to make Approved
<BugeyeD> LoCo Teams (locoteams-approved) a member of UBUNTU - BR - LINUX TRAIPU
<BugeyeD> (linux-traipu).
<BugeyeD> any idea why i would have received that via email?
<holstein> BugeyeD: yeah, whats that mean?
<holstein> i saw that, and havnet had a chance to mention it to paultag
<Nivex> I dunno, but I got a copy too.
<BugeyeD> perhaps we're all on a mailing list corresponding to 'locoteams-approved'
<_marx_> might have been pushed to all loco team lists
<_marx_> hum, 92 unread
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-05-15
<wtf-honey> hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-05-13
<durrell> Managed to upgrade to Gnome 3.8 without destroying anything
<durrell> I think I can quit for the day
